
Alicia Keys bans cell phones and concerts THIS IS CRAZY - Richallen1
https://medium.com/@richallen/alicia-keys-joins-group-of-musicians-banning-cell-phones-and-concerts-3d868fddcd73
======
carlosdp
I don't know if I buy the reasoning in this article, but I agree that locking
cell phones in a pouch is crazy. I would never go to a concert that made me do
that.

This solution is tantamount to movie studios and cable companies trying to sue
everyone that pirates media. It won't scale and it's a backwards solution
rooted in denial about the reality of a changed world. Now we see these same
companies finally turning around and embracing streaming as a medium,
adapting.

Artists don't need to find a way to lock people's phones in a bag, they need
to find a way to adapt to a changed environment.

------
kafkaesq
_However it should surely be up to the fan, that has paid her $200 for a front
row seat, to experience the show as well as capture the moment which in some
cases may be a once in a life time experience._

Whilst greatly diluting the actual real-life experience of that moment not
only for themselves, but for everyone else who paid $200 a pop for their
front-row seats, also.

EDIT: "And not to mention, for the performer also."

~~~
sova
Exactly.

------
joezydeco
_" The second is that if they listened to their managers and label they would
know that by footage of their show being captured and uploaded to You Tube,
Facebook or any other social networks it will take advantages of their
virality and spread that moment way further than friends and family."_

How about the comedians that use live audiences to fine-tune their act? Is
leaking all of the jokes to YouTube a promotion for the artist, or a complete
gutting of the potential audience for future shows?

------
sova
Really not such a crazy notion...

